# Difference between 942 and 622



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Are there any difference between the 942 and the 622 besides the addition of MPEG4?

Does it use the same remotes?

What is the HD size?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

According to the Tech Portal info, the remotes are new. The UHF is 6.3 and the IR is 5.3. There is a new list of remote codes, but other than that the only things I see different are cosmetic. You can see for yourself here:

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/622.shtml

As far as the size of the hard disk, I have heard that it is supposed to be bigger than the 942, but I don't know how much. I would guess the HD will be a 300 or 320 Gig.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

The HD is larger but they have reserved the extra space for VOD so the actual recording space available to us is the same as the 942. There is a rumor that they may make the VOD an user-defined option so that if you choose not to use that feature you would gain that HD space BUT it is only a rumor.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

actually, the HD is 320 vs 250, and is now being reported as 30hrs hd, up from 24 or so originally. The VOD is being considered for user selectable disabling, but it's not something which has been announced as a definite. it's simply something the engineers are looking at based on the number of requests.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Will the USB allow you to connect an external HD for addional storage? If so, will work seemlessly or require copying files back and forth?

What are the plans for the ethernet connection?


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> actually, the HD is 320 vs 250, and is now being reported as 30hrs hd, up from 24 or so originally. The VOD is being considered for user selectable disabling, but it's not something which has been announced as a definite. it's simply something the engineers are looking at based on the number of requests.


Okay so why would you post the same info as I did 24 hours later?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually Bill if you read Rogueone' s post he gave specifics on the disk size and the number of yours. Actually I am not sure if specifics have been given as to how much space has been allocated to VOD vs. user recorderable space. As to the flag, well like you mentioned it is only a rumor. 

DRJDAN: like the 942, their are plans to provide support for USB drives to allow archiving of content. From my understanding, No support of plugging in a USB drive for extra recording space is planned on both the 942 and 622. 

As to how it will work... I have not seen any description of how this feature will work in detail. 

As to the ethernet port... No information on that either, but nice to see that the 211 and 622 have them.


----------

